# Gas Mileage - Now Lets Be Honest!



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

I just completed my 1st shake down trip (more on that later) and was surprised at how poor my gas mileage was. I drive a 2004 Toyota 4Runner V8 w/ tow package and tow a 2006 Outback 21RS. I travelled just about 55 miles from home for a 1 nighter so I did not pack very heavy (no water in tanks etc.). My gas mileage averaged a measley 7.9 miles per gallon.







Now I know that mileage is greatly impacted wind, weight, speed, hills, etc. But 7.9 mpg is ridiculous!!

So, what kind of gas mileage do you get when towing? And lets be honest about it!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I get 11 to 12 miles per gallon
But the price of camping with the kids and other outbackers priceless

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glennbo,

We haven't done a mileage check yet, but we estimate about the same as you, 7-8 MPG towing our 28krs with the 1997 4wd v-8 3/4 ton Suburban. Hey, it doesn't do much better than that when it's NOT towing, so nothing's a shocker around here...

The mileage isnt pretty, but we don't let it scare us away from towing! And that's the Truth!!

Dawn


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We get 10 towing and I'm not sure about when we're not towing, maybe 16-18, I've never checked.

Mike


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Towing, the magis bus gets about 6-8 MPG- depending on hills, etc... by herself, we get a whopping 10.5! When we signed up for the V-10, I knew we wern't gonna get any great mileage numbers- gas was 1.45 a gallon. But when gas went up to 3.15 a gallon, it's now close to 200.00 to top off the tank!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

glennbo said:


> I just completed my 1st shake down trip (more on that later) and was surprised at how poor my gas mileage was. I drive a 2004 Toyota 4Runner V8 w/ tow package and tow a 2006 Outback 21RS. I travelled just about 55 miles from home for a 1 nighter so I did not pack very heavy (no water in tanks etc.). My gas mileage averaged a measley 7.9 miles per gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree....and maybe they improved the mileage with the later models. We just got back from the Adirondack Mtns (which also included drive time thru the Berkshire Mtns and the Green Mtns). Our 2005 V8 4-Runner, towing a 2006 25RSS (no fluids or propane) tru 3 mtn ranges, just got 11-12 mpg running at ~50 mph thru the heart of the mtns (including some big ones!) and 9-10 running at ~65mph in the flatter valleys. Weather conditions were pretty much the same throughout - clear skies/light wind. Only real difference was mountains ( = higher alt + slower speed) or flat land (= lower alt + greater speed). Looks like the speed had more effect on this towing beast than the mountains did.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

8 - 9mpg @ 60-65mph running 93 octaine. Just the price of fun.

Tony


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

On the last two trips I took of varying distances, I averaged about 9 MPG. One thing I noticed was I think the brake controller is set a little to strong as going one way the Denali struggled going up the hills. On the way back I lowered the setting and it seemed to do a little better with towing and hills. I was able to use the cruise without any off and on setting.

I am going out again tomorrow and will take another average. I need to figure out the optimal setting for the controller which I still don't think is set correctly. I am having a brain fart at the moment and can't remember the make of it.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

We averaged 6mpg on the way up to Maryland using I64 and I95 at 65-70mph. Came home the back way, 301 and 17 with cruise set at 60, upped the mileage to 8. The Expidition is getting 16 sans TT (thats combo of town and highway).

Headed out for a seven day stay in a couple of weeks, may have to get a job at the camp ground to afford gas to get home.... or just stay









Dave


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just got back from a 360 mile round trip with the Dodge and 30' 5th wheel and got 9.8 mpg going 65 most of the way. Did have to kick it down to 3rd a couple of times so not to lug the engine, but otherwise did ok. Normally get around 17 mpg dry which isn't bad for a truck that weights 7700 lbs.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

If I can stay out of the mountains towing I'll get 15+ at 65mph but in the mountains ~13mpg but were talking diesel now.

Gas 2.99, diesel 3.19 who know if it's worth it but it sure is fun to tow with









Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just back from Niagara, the 6.0 gasser averaged 10.5 mpg.

Not bad considering the wind that we had going to the rally......and the mountains.

Seemed like it was uphill both ways!!









Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

About 10 towing and 13 regular driving with the 6.0L gasser.


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

In the flat area I travel in the prevailing wind has greatest influence on my mileage. I tow at 60-65 exclusively. In a light to no wind I get around 10. We travel with 10 gal of fresh and a medium to heavy load of stuff. I have gotten as poor as 6.5 in SD last year with a 30 mph quartering headwind. The toyota's 4.7 L motor has the hp but lacks the torque to be a good puller. It seems the larger engines do better than I do without the mileage penalty. I love the tundra but find myself lacking pulling power and still not getting great mileage. My lease is up next year and I will probably go with a new tundra with the 5.7 or a domestic with a crew cab.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I think that mileage is spot on for your Toyota. That is what my '04 Toyota Tundra Double cab got. Wolfwood be careful you mileage seems a bit high for a 4Runner and I should also remind you that the owners manual says DO NOT TOW IN OVERDRIVE! At least that is what my owners manual said.

That was the compelling event which sent me to a diesel.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Wolfwood be careful you mileage seems a bit high for a 4Runner


Mike, I don't understand this (not being a smart a$$, I really don't understand). The '05 4Runner tows consistently @ 2500 - 3000 rpm in 4th (sometimes 3rd) & max 65mph....NEVER in Overdrive. Temp gauge has never budged. How can the mileage be too high?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Just so everyone's on the same page please, if you have, post hand calculated mileage, not what your overhead display reads, they never (rarely) report true readings especially while towing.

Bill.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I get between 11 and 13 (diesel) depending on the wind at 60-65 mph. This week will be the big test down to Myrtl Beach over the mountains in West Vaginia.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We average 7.9 mpg with our V10 E350 van, really not much worse than we got with the V8 E150 van. We usually tow around 65mph, if traffic, road conditions and terrain permit.


----------



## six_anthonys (Aug 7, 2006)

We just did 3000 miles with the new setup of 05 Diesel Excursion with a 31RQS and a new chip installed. We averaged 10.8 mpg. Not bad....We had a an 01 V10 Excursion a and would only average 7 mpg at best.


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have an 06 dodge ram 1500 and I get between 11 and 12 miles fully loaded and about 14 empty.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the 8.1L v-8 Suburban and tow the 31RQS. Little difference towing or not. About 10 MPG.

Mark


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

06 Nissan Titan - I get 9 mpg towing our 29BHS fully loaded and 16mpg not towing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll throw a twist into this question. Driving to and from Florida in 95 to 100 degree heat, my dash reading was 9.7 average. Towing in 75 to 80 degree temps on the way to Niagara, my dash reading was 11.2. I did reset it after each fill up.

I have always found that cooler air temps make a difference in fuel mileage and performance. ( just ask any race car driver)

John


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

9.5 when towing, 14-16 without

Thats the truth!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Wolf,

I never saw any better than 9.5 MPG with my Tundra towing through Ohio which is dead flat with the prevailing west wind at my back. If you are doing that mileage with OD off then woo hoo for you!

Mike


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Towing in the Mtns I average around 8. On the flats between 9 and 10. Unloaded mileage around 11 city and 13 - 15 highway.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Milage

Mine varies depending on driving style, wind and road elevation.

This is all on a highway and more the most part flat.

18.2 l/100km there and 19.2l/100km back ... doing about 105 - 110 km/h tach at 2200-2500 rpm
I also have spent 25.0 l/100km doing about 120km tach 2500-3000rpm.

I general try to stay in top gear with the tach around 2200rpm. This will allow me to drive 100-110km/h depending on wind. I tend to drive to the tach and prevent a downshift unless I have too. I find this helps

Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

This is a though one because I have got as bad as 3mpg and as good as 11 towing but on a average it will be around 9.5. Kirk


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Our last trip was a personal best of 9.5. But when we go up into the mountains (2-lane twisties and 8000 ft. passes), its more like 7 or worse. I don't even calc it on those roads- too depressing.
Kevin P.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

2006 Mercury Mountaineer 4.6L AWD, 2006 21RS. Weigh-in at end of 2,000+ mile trip from Green Valley, AZ to Howell, MI was 11,140#. Actual mileage (total miles/total gallons used) = 9.3 MPG. Speed 60 -65, depending on wind.

When not towing, 21 MPG at 70 MPH. All on regular fuel.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Same for me, 9.4mpg when towing. Wish I got 21mpg when not towing, though!


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Weighing in at a total 14,500 lbs with the A/C on at around 62 mph in O/D we get approx 8 mpg

sometimes better by approx 1 mpg (55 mph no A/C in O/D) 
sometimes worse by approx 1 mpg (wind & hills in 3rd)


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

8 - 9 MPH at 60 MPH, but aint it fun.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

With a 21rs and the 5.9 L durango we're getting around 8 mpg when towing on the highway and about 15 mpg without.









I thinking about a ford F250 diesel.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our 3/4 ton Suburban + Fully loaded 28RSS = 8mpg


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Towing - 10 mpg

Normal Driving - 16-18 mpg

That is what we recorded during our trip to CT last June. We drove appx 62-65 on the interstate. If we slowed down a little, we might have gotten a little better mileage. But with a lot of drivers on I-95 doing 85+mph, keeping my speed at 55 would invite disaster!

Dan


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

I used to have a 29ft Class C E350 V10 engine. That thing was in perfect shape with less than 20K on it. My mileage up/down/sideways was 8 - 9 mpg. In a way, most people here are doing the same or better than those w/ motorhomes and they can always unhitch and move around at a 15-17mpg average. Sightseeing and other around the campground trips used to be quite a gas burner and challenge for us.

I will now be towing a trailer (picking up tomorrow) w/ a Titan. I am getting 16-17 mpg with the new Titan city/hwy so I am very curious to see what I get towing a 6000 lbs trailer. I am guessing around 8-9, which gives me a 220-250 range. This is going to be brutal. Somehow filling up every 450 miles in the MH (50gallons) will not be as bad as filling up every 200 (28 gallons). You almost have to start looking for the next gas station the minute you fill up.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike2 said:


> I used to have a 29ft Class C E350 V10 engine. That thing was in perfect shape with less than 20K on it. My mileage up/down/sideways was 8 - 9 mpg. In a way, most people here are doing the same or better than those w/ motorhomes and they can always unhitch and move around at a 15-17mpg average. Sightseeing and other around the campground trips used to be quite a gas burner and challenge for us.
> 
> I will now be towing a trailer (picking up tomorrow) w/ a Titan. I am getting 16-17 mpg with the new Titan city/hwy so I am very curious to see what I get towing a 6000 lbs trailer. I am guessing around 8-9, which gives me a 220-250 range. This is going to be brutal. Somehow filling up every 450 miles in the MH (50gallons) will not be as bad as filling up every 200 (28 gallons). You almost have to start looking for the next gas station the minute you fill up.
> 
> Mike


Guess I missed it...what did you finally decide to buy Mike?


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Get about 8-9 towing. But the truck only gets 12-13 clean. But hey thats the price of having a hemi!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You know, I'm not trying to be funny, or anything, but I'm like Crawfish..........I'm gonna put gas in my tank as long as I can afford it and GO! ALL of us knew when we bought our campers that it takes gas/diesel to pull them, and all of us knew that our TVs were gonna use more gas/diesel pulling than empty. Yes, the govt. puts numbers out there that are TOTALLY unrealistic, as far as performance, and so do dealers, but that's the way it's always been, pretty much. Also, our driving habits are really gonna play a role in this, too. Whether you make jack-rabbit starts or little old granny starts, etc.
When I bought my little 03 Buick Century, it only took $18 to fill it up.........now, on a GOOD gas price day, it's $41+!!! Imagine that!! So, it's just like taking my medicine......I drive up to the pump, fill 'er up and go on. There's nothing I can do about it, and if I was crazy enough to buy my TT and TV, then I reckon I'm crazy enough to eat bologna sandwiches so I can travel with them. Ya know, that fat-free bologna ain't half bad!!





























BTW, I get around 11-11.5 towing and around 14 not towing.
Darlene action


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

10 MPG while towing and 18 MPG without the trailer.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Husker92 said:


> With a 21rs and the 5.9 L durango we're getting around 8 mpg when towing on the highway and about 15 mpg without.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 97 F250 diesel. Fully loaded for 1200 miles we got 10MPG towing. I might be able to eek a little more out of it if I upgraded some systems like air intake and exhaust, but even with these gas prices I am not sure it would really be cost effective.


----------



## dilbertdonald (Aug 10, 2006)

Our V6 4runner gets 11 mpg while towing our 21RS at 55MPH, normal mileage without Outback is 21 mpg.


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

8.6 with Dodge Hemi pulling a 27 RBS. !7 on a trip without 13 around town without.
hotcap


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

12.5 pulling @ 65 // 15 MPG in town. Don't have highway miles without pulling.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Usually, we get between 11.5 to 12.5 towing at 65 mph. Occasionally, I've seen better. On a recent trip I got 18.5 running at 80-85 but *not * towing. At a steady 55 mph and not towing, the milage is about 21 mpg.

I'm not sure what headwinds or tailwinds were for any of the above.

The higher fuel prices go, the faster the diesel will pay for itself. I figure that if most of my milage is towing, the diesel will be paid for at roughly 42,000 miles. After that, it'll be paying me.

Bill


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Towing at 60 mph 9.5 miles per gallon.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well the last trip got just under 8 but went from 50' to over 7000' and it was much better on the way down. I need to do a much longer trip to see what it averages out to be.

We really love camping in the Outback and would rather stay in it than stay in a Hotel So the bad gas mileage is worth it.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Not towing 28mpg Towing from florida to wisconsin and back 3,600 miles with the A/C in 90+ temps through the mountains etc we averaged 13.5 towing 10k pounds with a slightly mod Duramax Diesel. On flat roads in cooler temps around 15mpg


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We get 8 mpg and thats about 60 mph


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Truck is brand new, for the break in tank I got 16 around town varying my speed constantly. At 505 miles pulled the 29BHS to the jersey shore avg 65mph and got 14mpg round trip. my gasser 1500 used to get 9.2.

So i am up almost 5mpg with the diesel and it only has 1000 miles on it. Just changed the oil to amsoil and filter at 995. I am towing almost 200 miles each way next weekend so I will see how it does.


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

The mileage depends on the tow, hills or flat. To the coast here about 8.5 mpg and 11 to 12 on the flat runs. Without the FW about 14 to 16 MPG but I'm lucky that I don't drive the truck unless we are towing most of the time. We have a VW Jetta TDI which on the road I've gotten up to 60 mpg and around town at least 40 mpg. The gas prices have kept our trips closer to home this year and we've found some nice places 10 minutes from the house! The coast runs to Florence take about hour and are the wifes favorite places to go. It would be nice if we got some relief in price but I don't believe we will see it drop much.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

here's the post I was talking about !
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glennbo,

I get a steady 8.0MPG towing our Outback, so I feel your pain! Especially after just completing an 1,100 mile trip!







I did see 8.9 on my last tank though, so that was something of a small victory!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

This past weekend, 150 mile round trip, 1/2 interstate, 1/2 country roads, lots of hills and some stop & go; only 1000 miles on the tow vehicle odometer. According to trip computer we acheived 8.2 MPG.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I decided to hold off until now. I decided to try something for my 1450 mile round trip to Cedar Point. I removed the 33"tires and put the tiny factory size tires on







and set the cruise on 67mph and resisted the urge to hit the gas







. My 8.1 got 10.5 mpg towing the whole trip







. Now as much as I liked that and it did put my diesel fever in check for now I have to go outside and remove those silly looking 245/75/16's and save them for any long trips.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes it costs more to look good and thats okay


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well it seems that as I get more millage on my Tahoe my gas mileage is getting better. I was getting under 8 mpg and now that I have 14,000 miles on the Tahoe it is now better, his last trip we did from the Sacramento valley to the coast over the mountains I averaged 10.1 MPG, I also noticed I can pull long grades even better. I sure hope this continues to improve but I doubt it will.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

TV - 2003 GMC Crewcab 1500HD w/ 6.0 liter, 3.73 gears with mud/snow tires. Not towing @ 12.2 mpg 4500 miles of towing this summer - 8.3 mpg - primarily on 85.5 octane and half the mileage in Montana - Interstate - 15%, Primary - 60%, Secondary - 10% Graveled back roads - 25% TT - 2006 28KRS loaded with full water, Honda 3000is (150#) and Suzuki King Quad 700 ATV (approx. 690# fully loaded). Hmmm


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a few trips under my belt. As well as the truck is starting to break in. It has 8000 miles now. I get 14.5 areound town and 12.5 towing at about 68 mph. On the hw I get around 18.5. I just purchased a programmer and I am expecting it to go up. This is all hand calc. as the over head is off 1.5 to 2 mpg.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> This is all hand calc. as the over head is off 1.5 to 2 mpg.


This is an interesting concept. We all assume that when we do the math it is exact, yet the computer, which measures fuel flow vs. speed must be off. I felt the same way, so I tried an experiment. I now try to fill up to the same spot in the neck everytime, though it is still not the same everytime do to foaming, and my math, and the overhead are a lot closer then they used to be. My conclusions, the overhead in fairly accurate, and the differences in my calculations and the computers are due to small diffences in the actualy level the tank is filled.

At least with my Ford, that is what happens. Perhaps the Dodge's use a different algorhythm for the computer computations.

Tim


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Honest?

7-8 on our only trip out this year.







Normal around town is 9. Highway, 10-11 with a lot of praying.

I didn't upgrade to this truck for gas mileage though, went for the power.

Would have looked for a diesel if I could work on them, but don't have the experience.

Besides, I love the sound of the big block gasser.









It makes driving fun again!









Russ


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> We all assume that when we do the math it is exact, yet the computer, which measures fuel flow vs. speed must be off.


I may be wrong on this, but it is my belief there is no flow sensor on the fuel. Fuel flow is estimated by the on-board computer based on throttle position, RPM, gears, etc. In other words, it is pretty much a SWAG and can be off a little. I know mine always reads a little high.

As for towing mileage, on the flat, at around 60MPH, I see about 8MPG (actual). Headwind or tailwind can have a significant effect. I always tow with the tranny in 4th gear. (It is a 5 speed auto) I have been able to get up to 10 and 11 by drafting behind a JB Hunt, or other speed governed truck, at 65MPH. Of course, this only safely works on open, low-traffic, interstates.

Bob


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

glennbo said:


> I just completed my 1st shake down trip (more on that later) and was surprised at how poor my gas mileage was. I drive a 2004 Toyota 4Runner V8 w/ tow package and tow a 2006 Outback 21RS. I travelled just about 55 miles from home for a 1 nighter so I did not pack very heavy (no water in tanks etc.). My gas mileage averaged a measley 7.9 miles per gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pulling a 27RSDS with an F150 5.4 and get between 8 and 10 depending upon trip.


----------

